# A shoot at The Miami Marine Stadium



## artoledo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hopefully this one gets C&C.


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 17, 2010)

The lighting, colors, and sharpness are great but the position is not. It's too squished, it makes her legs look enormous. She looks like she has great legs, stretch them out and show them off.


----------



## artoledo (Aug 17, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


> The lighting, colors, and sharpness are great but the position is not. It's too squished, it makes her legs look enormous. She looks like she has great legs, stretch them out and show them off.


 Thanks KAi!

I have others I have not edited yet. I will edit one of those and post it up.


----------



## artoledo (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Naphtali14 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree, the legs look huge. Other than that. Everything is awesome ^.^


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 17, 2010)

artoledo said:


>




That is exactly the pose I was thinking of! Love it!


----------



## iflynething (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow. Very sharp. Nice lighting.

~Michael~


----------



## artoledo (Aug 20, 2010)

iflynething said:


> Wow. Very sharp. Nice lighting.
> 
> ~Michael~



Thank you!


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

the light over the left knee cap is very distracting, move her to the left a bit so the knee would take it out.


----------

